# Lohnt sich AoC



## Zhriller (8. Dezember 2008)

Hallo ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir für 29,99 AoC mit 30 Tagen Spielzeit zu besorgen. Allerdings ist mein Wissensstand über das Spiel das es sehr wenig im Endcontent tz bieten hat und ziemlich bugy sein soll. Dazu kommt das einige Fatalitys ausgelassen wurden und wohl noch andere Sachen. Daher würde ich gerne einige Kommentare lesen ob sich das Spiel lohnt und ob wirklich so Zensiert ist wie oben geschrieben.


----------



## La Saint (8. Dezember 2008)

Zhriller schrieb:


> Hallo ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir für 29,99 AoC mit 30 Tagen Spielzeit zu besorgen. Allerdings ist mein Wissensstand über das Spiel das es sehr wenig im Endcontent tz bieten hat und ziemlich bugy sein soll. Dazu kommt das einige Fatalitys ausgelassen wurden und wohl noch andere Sachen. Daher würde ich gerne einige Kommentare lesen ob sich das Spiel lohnt und ob wirklich so Zensiert ist wie oben geschrieben.



Das Spiel selber ist nicht zensiert. Hier jedoch kann *** ************* **** ** nicht mal *** ****** *** ***, aber sonst *** ***** *** Spec****, **** *** ************ gefunden.

Im Übrigen würde ich Dir die Suchfunktion empfehlen.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## xdave78 (8. Dezember 2008)

La schrieb:


> Hier jedoch kann *** ************* **** ** nicht mal *** ****** *** ***, aber sonst *** ***** *** Spec****, **** *** ************ gefunden.


Geilomat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also..es wurden in der DV lediglich 5 Fatalities ausgetauscht. Man kann aber auch EU Uncut Versionen kaufen....
Mit 29.99€ kann man nicht viel falsch machen (es sei denn man muss mit insgesamt 50€ über den Monat kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
TIER Dungeons gibt es zZt mehrere diese beinhalten T1/T2 Loot. T2 ist noch nicht gänzlich zugänglich und T3 ist ua aufm Testserver.
BUGs sind so gut wie ausgemerzt.


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Dezember 2008)

Zhriller schrieb:


> Hallo ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir für 29,99 AoC mit 30 Tagen Spielzeit zu besorgen. Allerdings ist mein Wissensstand über das Spiel das es sehr wenig im Endcontent tz bieten hat und ziemlich bugy sein soll. Dazu kommt das einige Fatalitys ausgelassen wurden und wohl noch andere Sachen. Daher würde ich gerne einige Kommentare lesen ob sich das Spiel lohnt und ob wirklich so Zensiert ist wie oben geschrieben.


Wenn du online woanders schaust, kriegst du den Key schon für 13,-€ inkl. 30 Tagen und kannsts dir als Downloadversion ziehen (vlt nicht unbedingt von FC, die wollen nämlich nochmal 3,-).
Also viel falsch machen kannste für das Geld garantiert nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was Endcontent angeht kann ich nicht viel mitreden, da ich mit meinem Main noch auf Level 50 zugehe. 

"Ziemlich buggy" ist es nicht. Es ist nicht perfekt und hat so seine Macken. Das was du gehört hast, waren wohl Informationen vom Releasestatus. Und da die meisten hier seither nicht mehr gespielt haben, reden sie dem Game immernoch die gleichen Fehler und Schwächen nach.

Schau's dir selber an. Wie schon gesagt, für 13,-€ kannste nicht viel falsch machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhriller (8. Dezember 2008)

Stimmt es eigentlich das es einige Quests und Szenarien gibt ingame wo die Weiblichen Figuren so aussehen wie Gott sie schuf?


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Dezember 2008)

Ja, du kannst dir sogar 'n weiblichen Char machen und mit dem nackig rumrennen und spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mach dir lieber n männlichen Char. Da machen die Dialoge mit den Huren mehr Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (8. Dezember 2008)

Zhriller schrieb:


> Stimmt es eigentlich das es einige Quests und Szenarien gibt ingame wo die Weiblichen Figuren so aussehen wie Gott sie schuf?


Erm ja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wäre jetzt zwar nicht mein primäres Kaufkriterium..aber ..ja so ist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhriller (8. Dezember 2008)

Also ich habe mir gerade die EU Uncut Version von Age of Conan bestellt bin mal gespannt wie das Game denn so ist.


----------



## Thorad (8. Dezember 2008)

Ohne hier wen flamen zu wollen, aber wie viele Threads dieser Art soll es den bitteschön noch geben? Guckt einfach in die älterem Threads, der Inhalt ist sowieso immer der gleiche...


----------



## Niko78 (8. Dezember 2008)

Zhriller schrieb:


> Hallo ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir für 29,99 AoC mit 30 Tagen Spielzeit zu besorgen. Allerdings ist mein Wissensstand über das Spiel das es sehr wenig im Endcontent tz bieten hat und ziemlich bugy sein soll. Dazu kommt das einige Fatalitys ausgelassen wurden und wohl noch andere Sachen. Daher würde ich gerne einige Kommentare lesen ob sich das Spiel lohnt und ob wirklich so Zensiert ist wie oben geschrieben.


OMG ... wie oft wird denn hier noch gefragt ob sich das Spiel lohnt?


----------



## Norscha (9. Dezember 2008)

Lohnt sich AoC ?

Leider nicht mehr.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (9. Dezember 2008)

was ein sinnloser thread. wozu gibt es bitte mittlerweile ne testversion für 10 tage?


----------



## OldboyX (9. Dezember 2008)

Ja, das Spiel lohnt sich definitiv für das Geld. MMOs sind eine der besten Unterhaltungsformen was Preis/Leistung angeht. Für 30 Euro kannst du 30 Tage lang zur Zeit deiner Wahl einem Hobby nachgehen, das dir Spaß macht. Alternativ (als Beispiel) kannst du für 30 Euro 2 Mal ins Kino für jeweils 2 Stunden - oder 5 große Bier trinken - oder 1 Mal gepflegt essen gehn - oder einen halben Tag Skipass kaufen - ... easy choice for me.


----------



## celion (9. Dezember 2008)

Zhriller schrieb:


> Stimmt es eigentlich das es einige Quests und Szenarien gibt ingame wo die Weiblichen Figuren so aussehen wie Gott sie schuf?


 
Bin froh das ich deine Probleme nicht hab


----------



## etmundi (9. Dezember 2008)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> was ein sinnloser thread. wozu gibt es bitte mittlerweile ne testversion für 10 tage?



Wo denn?


----------



## Agrimor (9. Dezember 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ja, das Spiel lohnt sich definitiv für das Geld. MMOs sind eine der besten Unterhaltungsformen was Preis/Leistung angeht. Für 30 Euro kannst du 30 Tage lang zur Zeit deiner Wahl einem Hobby nachgehen, das dir Spaß macht. Alternativ (als Beispiel) kannst du für 30 Euro 2 Mal ins Kino für jeweils 2 Stunden - oder 5 große Bier trinken - oder 1 Mal gepflegt essen gehn - oder einen halben Tag Skipass kaufen - ... easy choice for me.



Du hast nicht unrecht, abgesehen davon, dass ich für 30€ mindestens 4x ins Kino kann und eher 10 anstatt 5 große Biere bekomme. Du solltest nicht immer im Tabledance konsumieren ^^


----------



## Turican (11. Dezember 2008)

*Edited by Noxiel*

Ich bin diese dämlichen Einzeiler langsam Leid. Wenn ihr einem Thema nichts sinnvolleres beizutragen habt, als Euch mit fünf bis sieben Wörtern zu profilieren versucht, dann werde ich bald unleidig.


----------



## etmundi (11. Dezember 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> *Edited by Noxiel*
> 
> Ich bin diese dämlichen Einzeiler langsam Leid. Wenn ihr einem Thema nichts sinnvolleres beizutragen habt, als Euch mit fünf bis sieben Wörtern zu profilieren versucht, dann werde ich bald unleidig.



Ich zittere vor Angst.


----------



## Noxiel (11. Dezember 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Ich zittere vor Angst.



Dessen bin ich mir sogar sicher.


----------



## Mendranis (11. Dezember 2008)

Deine Frage ist schwer zu beantworten , denn jeder muss selbst wissen ob einem ein Spiel liegt , oder nicht.
Mir hat AoC bis level 20 zugesagt und dann war Ende , da das Spiel einfach unfertig ist.

Es kommt auch darauf an was du tun willst...
Wer Hardcore PvP Spieler ist , sollte meiner Meinung nach WAR Spielen , wer eine super nette Community haben möchte sollte zu HdRO weckseln und wer eine grotten schlechte Community , unbalancte Klassen und eine Mischung aus PvE und PvP haben will sollte zu WoW weckseln. (Ich spiele es selbst <.< )

CUT!

MfG Vertarus


----------



## Nostradama (11. Dezember 2008)

Mendranis schrieb:


> Mir hat AoC bis level 20 zugesagt und dann war Ende , da das Spiel einfach unfertig ist.



Ich glaub du hast es seit release auch nciht mehr gespielt ? wenn man von unferrtig redet sollte man besser informiert sein. aber ich kann diese aussage von einem WoW'ler schon verstehen.


----------



## Mendranis (11. Dezember 2008)

Schön das du gleich so angreifend wirst , kann ja sein das ich nicht mehr up to date bin , aber ich glaube nicht das die so viel nachgepatcht haben , denn das was alles gefehlt hat , könnten locker nochmal 20GB sein.
Es war doch nunmal so das nach dem Startgebiet einfach nurnoch alles Öde und Langweilig war , keine Sprachausgabe mehr herrschte ect. ect. , fals sich das wirklich "alles" geändert haben sollte "hut ab" und sorry für diese "mutmaßung"


----------



## Captain Planet (11. Dezember 2008)

celion schrieb:


> Bin froh das ich deine Probleme nicht hab


 Bin froh das ich deine Probleme nicht hab...wenn du nicht auf nackte geile Bräute stehst...auf was dann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firesign (11. Dezember 2008)

Nostradama schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast es seit release auch nciht mehr gespielt ? wenn man von unferrtig redet sollte man besser informiert sein. aber ich kann diese aussage von einem WoW'ler schon verstehen.



Interessant, gibt es jetzt endlich Content zwischen lvl 60-80?

Welche Instanzen sind hinzugekommen, die sinnvoll für nen 80er Char sind?

Sind die T1 - T2 Raidinstanzen endlich bugfrei?

Ist das PvP endlich ausgeglichen, oder hat ein Necro z. B. noch immer 0 Chance gegen einen Conqueror?

Sind die Heilklassen immer noch so overpowered und lachen nur, wenn sie dmg bekommen, den sie locker wegheilen?

Ist die Welt noch immer so winzig das man eigentlich kein Pferd benötigt?

Wie sehen die Keep-Schlachten aus? Immer noch Standbilder und verbugt?


----------



## warri22 (11. Dezember 2008)

Nostradama schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast es seit release auch nciht mehr gespielt ? wenn man von unferrtig redet sollte man besser informiert sein. aber ich kann diese aussage von einem WoW'ler schon verstehen.



Lass lieber Köpfe rollen und Boobs hochhüpfen. Dafür wurde AOC gemacht. Tut doch nicht so als ob das ein richtiges Spiel wäre (Content u.s.w). 

Das ist doch wie Multiplayer Pacman mit Boobs und Schwertern, wo der Pacman seinen Kopf verlieren kann. Mehr ist da nicht zu finden. Auch wenn man lange sucht ... es bleibt dabei. Dagegen ist doch nix zu sagen - ich spiel immer noch Pacman, aber das Original ohne Boobs und ohne Schwerter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Planet (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich hätt auch ma eine Frage.

Sehen die Brüste, Hintern oder allgemein Körper der weiblichen Chars gut aus?
Screenshots wären ma ein Anfang vielleicht hol ichs mir dann in der Mittagspause.


----------



## warri22 (11. Dezember 2008)

Captain schrieb:


> Ich hätt auch ma eine Frage.
> 
> Sehen die Brüste, Hintern oder allgemein Körper der weiblichen Chars gut aus?
> Screenshots wären ma ein Anfang vielleicht hol ichs mir dann in der Mittagspause.



Ja die sehen sehr gut aus und die meisten echten Frauen sind leider nicht so gut dran wie die Frauen-Chars in AOC.
Du kannst die Boobs in der Größe und Form u.s.w. noch ein wenig verändern bei der Char-Generierung. Da kannst du auch sonstige Körperproportionen ändern. fett und klein, oder groß und dünn. 

Die meisten Minderjährigen haben AOC wegen dieser Vorzüge und den ganzen Blutsplatter gekauft und über Papas Mastercard angemeldet. Das ist die zuverlässigste Kundschaft von AOC im Moment, die loggen täglich ein genken dich kaputt. Darum würde ich auch eher PVE-Server für Anfänger empfehlen. Diese kleinen miesen Spieler sind echt gut im killen (leider).


----------



## Feder und Schwert (11. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal meine (möglichst Objektive) Meinung ob sich Conan lohnt.

Also Fakt ist, dass es  als einziges Spiel im Fantasybereich nicht in einer mittelalterlichen Welt (wie die meisten) angesiedelt ist, sondern in einer Variante der Antike. Das bietet vor allem einen anderen, raueren Flair, was gut zum Spiel passt. 

Es ist an sich für das Erwachsene Publikum gemacht. Manche Auftraggeber fluchen und sind ab und an vulgär, es ist Blutiger...nicht nur im Kampf, auch die ein oder andere Hintergrund, wenn man wieder mal in eine Ritualkammer der Schwarzmagiers von Tuth Ammon ist.

Die möglichen Klassen sind keine wahre Überraschung. Magier, Priester und co kennt man.

Grafik und Sound sind wirklich gut.

Das neue Kampfsystem aber lässt genau diese „altbackenen“ Klassen sich erfrischend anders spielen....ob besser sei mal Geschmacksache.

Man kann seine Chartere mit vielen Details auswählen und etwas (wenn ich auf finde mit zu wenig sichtbaren wirklichen unterschieden) in Gewicht und Form ändern.)

Das Spiel ist nicht prüde. (Die Männer und Damen sind fast nackt...wenn man sie auszieht.)

Man kann beim Reiten Kämpfen.

Das gute also mal kurz um:
Es ist eine wirklich recht authentische Plattform für Freunde des Rollenspiels. Die Welt ist stimmig und man kann mit den Freiheiten und Möglichkeiten seiner Charakteren das Spiel „lebendig“ werden lassen.
Für alle die das RP nicht so wichtig ist, bietet es immer noch eine sehr schöne grafische Welt, die sich auch spielerisch von anderen mmos unterscheidet. Seinen wir doch mal ehrlich Warhammer z.B. ist sehr an WoW angelehnt.

Nicht so gut gefällt mir:

Das Conan keine zusammenhängende Spielwelt ist (vom Aufbau her). Wo man in WoW  riesige Kontinente hat, gibt es in Conan nur riesige Abschnitte und man reist mit Karawane, Boot und co in neue Gebiete und betritt dann den neuen Abschnitt.

Es gibt nicht viele Instanzen. 

Das PvP konnte ich nicht testen, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass es sich noch im Aufbau befindet.

Das Handwerksystem ist etwas komisch. Man kann alles Sammeln aber erst sehr spät etwas Produzieren und verliert so  leicht die Lust sich mit dem Abbau zu beschäftigen, da man nicht mal weiß für was man dies tut.

Ab und an gibt es Übersetzungslücken in Dialogen.

In Tortage (startgebiet ca 3-5 Stunden Spielzeit) ist jeder Dialog vertont....danach nur noch die spannenden „schicksalsaufgaben“
Das Schlechte mal kurz zusammen gefasst:
Das Spiel ist noch nicht 100% rund. Es fehlt dem Team die Zeit, die WoW zum Beispiel hatte. Daher fehlt auch sicher noch etwas für die Spieler ab 80.


----------



## Grimtom (11. Dezember 2008)

Mendranis schrieb:


> Deine Frage ist schwer zu beantworten , denn jeder muss selbst wissen ob einem ein Spiel liegt , oder nicht.
> Mir hat AoC bis level 20 zugesagt und dann war Ende , da das Spiel einfach unfertig ist.



Das ist doch mal wieder eine tolle Antwort, kommt daher, hat bis Level 20ig gespielt, und das ist wahrscheinlich schon 4 Monate her, und behauptet "das Spiel sei unfertig" im Prizip ist ein MMO nie richtig fertig. Was mich noch bissel wundert, dass Du nicht auch noch mit den vielen Bugs angefangen hast !? Die bereits auch schon seit ewiger Zeit behoben wurden.  

Also ich denke, wer nicht gerne sone "Massenware" wie WoW spielen möchte, sollte sich AoC mal ansehen.


----------



## Tiegars (11. Dezember 2008)

Grimtom schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal wieder eine tolle Antwort, kommt daher, hat bis Level 20ig gespielt, und das ist wahrscheinlich schon 4 Monate her, und behauptet "das Spiel sei unfertig" im Prizip ist ein MMO nie richtig fertig. Was mich noch bissel wundert, dass Du nicht auch noch mit den vielen Bugs angefangen hast !? Die bereits auch schon seit ewiger Zeit behoben wurden.
> 
> Also ich denke, wer nicht gerne sone "Massenware" wie WoW spielen möchte, sollte sich AoC mal ansehen.


Du willst aber ned allen ernstes behaupten AOC hätte keine Bugs? Oder? Sonst bekommst gleich von mir paar A4 Seiten mit Bugs von AOC.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## xdave78 (11. Dezember 2008)

Firesign schrieb:


> Interessant, gibt es jetzt endlich Content zwischen lvl 60-80?


Neues Gebiet Ymirs Pass wurde eingepatcht. Ja.
Dazu kommt im Januar dann noch das Armenviertel womit auch letzte Lücken geschlossen werden (Lev 70+) weil man ab ca Lev 77 fast nur noch Gruppenquesten hat.


Firesign schrieb:


> Welche Instanzen sind hinzugekommen, die sinnvoll für nen 80er Char sind?


Hinzugekommen sind nich keine. Im Moment gibts halt nur
Atzels Burg - T0
Versteck der Karawanenräuber - T0
Onyxkammern - T0

Vistrix Lair - T1
Yakhmar - T1
Kylikkis Kammer - T1

Toth Amons Festung - T2
Zitadelle des schwarzen Rings - T2

..im Januar kommt ein weiteres Lev80 Gruppendungeon und ein Solodungeon dazu. T3 ist soweit ich weiss auf dem Testserver.
Wer also heute anfängt und "normal" spielt und levelt wird da keine Probleme haben.


Firesign schrieb:


> Sind die T1 - T2 Raidinstanzen endlich bugfrei?


T1 vollkommen bugfrei und T2 weiss ich nicht.


Firesign schrieb:


> Ist das PvP endlich ausgeglichen, oder hat ein Necro z. B. noch immer 0 Chance gegen einen Conqueror?


KA hab keinen Necro (hat ja jeder) und mein Eroberer ist grad Lev 21 geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Firesign schrieb:


> Sind die Heilklassen immer noch so overpowered und lachen nur, wenn sie dmg bekommen, den sie locker wegheilen?


Nö kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Kommt auch drauf an WER spielt.


Firesign schrieb:


> Ist die Welt noch immer so winzig das man eigentlich kein Pferd benötigt?


Erm... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..genau!


Firesign schrieb:


> Wie sehen die Keep-Schlachten aus? Immer noch Standbilder und verbugt?


Nö, mit nem einigermassen modernen Rechner (also so neumoodische Sachen halt wie DualCore CPU und 3D Grafikkarte mit BJ 2007/08) geht es eigentlich. Naja ich muss es wissen ich spiele auf nem Laptop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Tiegars: 
Ja ich zeig Dir auch gern ein paar Seiten WAR oder WOW Bugs. Hat ja keiner gesagt es gäbe KEINE.


----------



## ulose (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann Dir nur davon abraten, das Spiel ist eine herbe Enttäuschung und Funcom hat mit AoC die Kunden auf dreiseste Weise abgezockt...
Das Spiel ist im Betasatdium releaset/verkauft worden, über 6 Monate später/jetzt sind gravierende Bugs immer noch nicht behoben...
Es ist alles, wirklich alles instanziert...
Der versprochene Content fehlt immer noch...
Die Berufe sind eine Katastrope...
Permanenter Tag/Nacht-Wechsel, extrem störend...
Der Weltaufbau ist mehr als dämlich gemacht, permanente Ladescreens, unübersichtliche Reisewege, das alles macht die Spielatmosphäre total kaputt...
Grauenhafter/nicht vorhandener Support - und den wirst Du täglich brauchen...
... könnte hier noch einiges schreiben, das weckt aber sehr schlechte Erinnerungen und macht mich aggressiv...
Die Server sterben aus... nicht umsonst...


... das einzige Positive aus meiner AoC-Erfahrung ist, dass ich jetzt nen geilen High-End-Rechner besitze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Spiel ist keinen Euro wert


----------



## xdave78 (11. Dezember 2008)

Wow ich gratuliere ulose. Das war ja der längste Thread in deine rgesamten Karriere hier. Zwar steht nur Unsinn drin aber daran kann man ja noch arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




YES YOU CAN!!!


----------



## ulose (11. Dezember 2008)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ulose (11. Dezember 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Wow ich gratuliere ulose. Das war ja der längste Thread in deine rgesamten Karriere hier. Zwar steht nur Unsinn drin aber daran kann man ja noch arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es geht auch kürzer: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=ag...Suche&meta= >> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr *1.030.000* für *age of conan bugs*. (0,16 Sekunden)


----------



## Electricwolf (11. Dezember 2008)

Xdave hat das meiste erklärt was an wichtigen fragen aufkam nur ein fehler hat sich eingeschlichen..

Toth Amons festung is zu das is der endgegner im spiel die ini wird noch ne weile zu bleiben, man munkelte das das der t3 raid wird is aber nicht so da kommt was eigenes. 

T1 is Bugfrei geworden ja, Yakmahr is im jetzigen Schwierigskeitsgrad aber zu heftig wird abermit nächsten patch generft der gute. 

T1 random raids gibts immer und zu jeder zeit braucht man nicht mal nen stammraid,  t2 raiden (auf asgard) nur die richtig guten raids, und ob t2 schon gecleart wurde bei uns weiß man nicht wirklich glaub aber das es shcon eine gilde geschafft hat. 
Die raids sind nicht so zeitaufwendig wie sie bei WoW waren (wies jetzt is weiß ich nicht), an einem abend is es für einen guten raid leicht schaffbar alle t1 inis zu machen. 

für die set sammler es gibt noch ein 2tes t0 set (das in den inis wird allgemein als Dungeonset bezeichnet), das man in den 80iger gebieten auf episch findet. wird aber ne grp benötigt.

Ja es ist alles instanziert mir ging das anfangs auch aufm keks man gewöhnt sich dran und irgendwann si es egal.

lvl lücken gibt es kaum noch, das neue gebiet shcliesst ne riesen lücke und eins kommt ncoh dann hat man wiklich genug wobei ich mit mieinen twink auch leicht auskomme wenn man bissl in dungeons geht.

JA es Balanced dein Nekro der keinen Chance hatte gegen nen eroberer bombt ALLES weg zur zeit....... 
naja im grunde is es grad so das im 1 on1 grad jeder gegen jeden ne chance hat es kommt auf skilung an und wie gut man ist, dann schafft man wirklich alles im 1on1 (ausser der waldläufer de rhat ein 1 on 1 defizit dafür is der umso besser in grp), di eheiler sind nimma so overpowered wie zu anfang sind aber trotzdem noch easy mode. 

PvP content gibts noch nicht viel halt di epvp lvl mit den rüstungen, um mal die hälfte zu schaffen muss man eh nur pvp machen um das überhaupt zu schaffen is echt ne hammer arbeit. wegen pvp content läuft grad ne tolle umfrage im forum was wir wollen.
Die keepschlachten sind auf alle fälle schon um EINIGES besser wie früher. Meine erste keepschlacht war ne diashow wo zu jede bild ein komentar abgelassen wurde, jetzt spiel ichs flüssig ohne probs.

mfg.


----------



## xdave78 (11. Dezember 2008)

ulose schrieb:


> Es geht auch kürzer: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=ag...Suche&meta= >> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr *1.030.000* für *age of conan bugs*. (0,16 Sekunden)



echt? bei mir sinds nur 977.000

Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr *3.690.000* für world of warcraft bugs. (0,34 Sekunden)

und was noch viel krasser ist (angesichts der unterschiedlich langen Zeitspannen seit Release) 

Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr *1.120.000* für Warhammer online bugs. (0,17 Sekunden)

auch cool:

Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 7.480.000 für windows vista bugs. (0,17 Sekunden) 
Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 14.300.000 für windows xp bugs. (0,19 Sekunden) 
Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 5.550.000 für Intel bugs. (0,19 Sekunden)
.
.
.
.

jo macht schon Spass. Ich weiss zwar nicht was da bringen soll und worin der Sinn besteht (zumal ja auch bestimmt nicht redundanzfrei).


----------



## MoeMT384 (11. Dezember 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Erm ja...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dafauf lässt dein Avatarbildchen auch zweifelsohne schließen.


----------



## xCarlos (11. Dezember 2008)

ulose schrieb:


> Es geht auch kürzer: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=ag...Suche&meta= >> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr *1.030.000* für *age of conan bugs*. (0,16 Sekunden)


Dümmer geht es echt nicht mehr ... gib mal bei google WOW bugs ein ... 
Ergebnis
*Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 7.210.000 für wow bugs. (0,26 Sekunden) *

Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft darauf hinaus, das solche Zahlen irgendeine Aussagekraft haben.


----------



## xCarlos (11. Dezember 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Du willst aber ned allen ernstes behaupten AOC hätte keine Bugs? Oder? Sonst bekommst gleich von mir paar A4 Seiten mit Bugs von AOC.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



Niemand behauptet AOC hätte keine bugs - kennst Du irgendeine Software ohne Fehler ? Das ist doch bullshit ...


----------



## Mies (11. Dezember 2008)

Was heisst Instanziert?
ist die ganze Welt instanziert oder ist es eine freie Welt wo man auch mal Mitspieler unabhängig voneinander trifft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

??


und welchen Server empfiehlt ihr möchte einen vollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ulose (11. Dezember 2008)

xCarlos schrieb:


> Dümmer geht es echt nicht mehr ...




jo, eben, setz die Zahlen mal in Relation zur Anzahl der User und der Zeitspanne seit Release - ich wäre eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass man noch soweit denken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ulose (11. Dezember 2008)

Mies schrieb:


> Was heisst Instanziert?
> ist die ganze Welt instanziert oder ist es eine freie Welt wo man auch mal Mitspieler unabhängig voneinander trifft
> 
> 
> ...



Mitspieler triffst Du nur, wenn sie in der selben Instanz sind, aber das gilt leider nicht nur für Inis, sondern auch für alle Städte und alle Länder. Wenn Du in einem x-beliebigen Land bist, in dem sich nur ein paar Spieler befinden, kann es dennoch passieren, dass sie in verschiedenen Insatnzen sind. Es ist dann ein Heidenspaß eine Gruppe zu bilden. Es gibt da diese tolle Option, Mitspieler in deine Instanz zu porten - was auch gelegentlich funktioniert.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (11. Dezember 2008)

Mies schrieb:


> Was heisst Instanziert?
> ist die ganze Welt instanziert oder ist es eine freie Welt wo man auch mal Mitspieler unabhängig voneinander trifft
> 
> 
> ...



wenn zu viele spieler in einem questgebiet sind wird eine zweite instanz aufgemacht. dann muss man sich nicht vielen spielern um questmobs streiten. ich finde die instanzierung sehr gut.

pve-sever
asura
pvp-sever
aries
rp-pvp-sever
asgard

gruss
fenris


----------



## Electricwolf (11. Dezember 2008)

ulose schrieb:


> Mitspieler triffst Du nur, wenn sie in der selben Instanz sind, aber das gilt leider nicht nur für Inis, sondern auch für alle Städte und alle Länder. Wenn Du in einem x-beliebigen Land bist, in dem sich nur ein paar Spieler befinden, kann es dennoch passieren, dass sie in verschiedenen Insatnzen sind. Es ist dann ein Heidenspaß eine Gruppe zu bilden. Es gibt da diese tolle Option, Mitspieler in deine Instanz zu porten - was auch gelegentlich funktioniert.



dieses Phänomen tritt shcon lang nimma ein es ist nur eine spielfeldinstanz offen wenn eine gewissen zahl von spielern in einer instanz nicht überschritten wird z.B.:

Es befinden sich 50 leute in Keschatta....es ist nur eine instanz offen
es befinden sich 100 leute in keschatta...öffnet daas Spiel eine 2te instanz die nicht so bewohnt ist wo man auch hinkommt wenn man einfach nach kesch reist die ini is dann leer wenn man aber in grp ist die shocn in dier volleren instanz ist dann kommt man da automatisch hin und man kann auch ohen probleme jederzeit von nem friedhof aus in die andere instanz wechseln.


----------



## warri22 (11. Dezember 2008)

AOC hat alles was ein adult mmo haben muss:

Meine Top-10 Kaufargumente für AOC sind:

1.) Boobs
2.) Scharfe Schwerter
3.) Adult Language
4.) Geköpfte Noobs (auch fatalitys genannt)
5.) Echte Kerle als Mitspieler und keine Jammerlappen sowie keine Kleinkinder
6.) Schöne Landschaftsgrafik und viele Leichen in der Landschaft
7.) Epische Keepschlachten (zwar nur diashow aber immerhin)
8.) RP-Frauen, die ihre dunklen Seiten in AOC ausleben (alles was sie sich in RL nicht trauen)
9.) Kein Support -> Damit sind Hardware- und Tuningnoobs ausgeschlossen
10.) Kinder die es doch ins Spiel geschafft haben, können hemmungslos geköpft und gegankt werden. (PVP-Realms)

AOC ist also für echte Kerle ein voller Erfolg!!! Kaufen und Spaß haben!!! 

Meine Empfehlung:
*Kauft eine fertigen 80er, denn Leveln ist langweilig und für Pussys!!!*


----------



## Sandru (11. Dezember 2008)

Finger weg von dem Game, ist scheisse ,genau so wie WAR.
Spiel WoW ist und bleibt das beste game auf dem Markt und das noch jahre lang.


PS: Hab mir heute die Chopper gebastelt,einfach nur Hammer!!


----------



## mmm79 (11. Dezember 2008)

xCarlos schrieb:


> Niemand behauptet AOC hätte keine bugs - kennst Du irgendeine Software ohne Fehler ? Das ist doch bullshit ...



hm, bei tetris und pacman hab ich noch keine gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und minesweeper läuft auch ganz stabil ^^

du hast ja recht, aber version zu release war schon irgendwie ne frechheit, deswegen sind auch wieder soviele abgesprungen.
und nur die ersten 20lvl für werbezwecke so aufzublasen fand ich net so ganz ok


----------



## Sandru (11. Dezember 2008)

warri22 schrieb:


> AOC hat alles was ein adult mmo haben muss:
> 
> Meine Top-10 Kaufargumente für AOC sind:
> 
> ...



wenn man bedenkt, was bei dir auf der Hitliste auf platz 1 ist, sagt mir alles von dir aus.
Ist schon scheisse wenn man im RL keine wirklichen zu sehen bekommt, geschweige denn anfassen darf.
Aber keine Sorge,wenn du älter wirst und aus der Schule bist und dich nicht all so dumm anstellst siehst du auch mal sowas
und weisst dann das die im RL einfach besser sind,glaub es mir du kleiner Scheisser!!
Aber die von deiner mama waren auch nicht schlecht,stimmst?
ansonsten habt spass mit dem game.

so long


----------



## warri22 (11. Dezember 2008)

Sandru schrieb:


> Finger weg von dem Game, ist scheisse ,genau so wie WAR.
> Spiel WoW ist und bleibt das beste game auf dem Markt und das noch jahre lang.
> 
> 
> PS: Hab mir heute die Chopper gebastelt,einfach nur Hammer!!



Damit hast du Recht, aber lass doch AOC nicht ganz kaputtgehen. Wenn alle zu Wow gehen ist doch auch langwelig. Der Chopper ist echt was schönes - gz. 

Noch nen paar müssen AOC kaufen, um funcom zu retten und dann alle Wow spielen, denn Boobs sind nicht alles im Leben.


----------



## Mies (11. Dezember 2008)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> wenn zu viele spieler in einem questgebiet sind wird eine zweite instanz aufgemacht. dann muss man sich nicht vielen spielern um questmobs streiten. ich finde die instanzierung sehr gut.
> 
> pve-sever
> asura
> ...



oK wollte auf keinem offenen PvP Server spielen möchte auch mal in ruhe questen..

was versteht man denn unter rp-pvp?

und asura ist der best besuchte pve Server?


----------



## warri22 (11. Dezember 2008)

Sandru schrieb:


> wenn man bedenkt, was bei dir auf der Hitliste auf platz 1 ist, sagt mir alles von dir aus.
> Ist schon scheisse wenn man im RL keine wirklichen zu sehen bekommt, geschweige denn anfassen darf.
> Aber keine Sorge,wenn du älter wirst und aus der Schule bist und dich nicht all so dumm anstellst siehst du auch mal sowas
> und weisst dann das die im RL einfach besser sind,glaub es mir du kleiner Scheisser!!
> ...



Ich kenne die Nr.1 auch aus echt schon ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz so kleiner Scheisserl bin ich leider gar nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandru (11. Dezember 2008)

warri22 schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Nr.1 auch aus echt schon ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ok, dann mal Entschuldigung von mir an dich!!
aber wen jemand sowas als punkt 1 auf seiner liste führt kann man schon denken das man noch keine in den Händen hatte


so long


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Dezember 2008)

ulose schrieb:


> jo, eben, setz die Zahlen mal in Relation zur Anzahl der User und der Zeitspanne seit Release - ich wäre eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass man noch soweit denken kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Idee, die Seiten die irgendwas über Bugs geschrieben haben ob in Verbindung mit AoC oder ohne Verbindung in Relation mit den wirklich vorhandenen Bugs in einem Spiel zu setzen grenzt irgendwie schon an mutwilliger Idiotie...
Ich kann auch Millionen Seiten mit "WoW ist Mist" aufmachen und bei Google eintragen lassen, hat das dann irgendeine bedeutung?


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (11. Dezember 2008)

Mies schrieb:


> oK wollte auf keinem offenen PvP Server spielen möchte auch mal in ruhe questen..
> 
> was versteht man denn unter rp-pvp?
> 
> und asura ist der best besuchte pve Server?



ja auf asura ist am meisten los.
asura ibis und mitra werden wohl im januar zusammengeschlossen. 
ich hoffe es zumindest. ich mag es wenn richtig was los ist auf den severn 

rp-pvp soll dir lieber jemand erklären der dort spielt. legt meist jeder anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antonio86 (11. Dezember 2008)

Sandru schrieb:


> Finger weg von dem Game, ist scheisse ,genau so wie WAR.
> Spiel WoW ist und bleibt das beste game auf dem Markt und das noch jahre lang.
> 
> 
> PS: Hab mir heute die Chopper gebastelt,einfach nur Hammer!!



War finde ich nicht so schlecht aber AoC ja ich hab bis 32 gespielt aber dann hab ich die Lust an den Game verloren.
Ein Grund warum ich aufgehört war ein sche..ß Support  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imseos (11. Dezember 2008)

Zum Thema Endcontent : in Wow farmste Bosse und instanzen mit deiner grp... in aoc andere Spieler (ich meine keine duelle sondern richtiges people grinding) oder ressorcen für die Gildenstadt das BT-Keep sind mal 2 schöne stunden die woche , raids teilweise Glückssache (buggy or not).

Ach zum Thema RP noch etwas es ist verboten sich ooc zu unterhalten aber ansonsten kannste machen was du willst oder für WoWler : nix lol und Rofl sonst alles wie gehabt


----------



## Feder und Schwert (11. Dezember 2008)

warri22 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> 8.) RP-Frauen, die ihre dunklen Seiten in AOC ausleben (alles was sie sich in RL nicht trauen)
> ...




Lese mal das Thema vertauschte Rollen....bin gespannt auf deine Meinung. "schmunzelt"
Frei nach dem Motto es ist nicht alles Gold was glenzt.


----------



## OldboyX (11. Dezember 2008)

> Die Idee, die Seiten die irgendwas über Bugs geschrieben haben ob in Verbindung mit AoC oder ohne Verbindung in Relation mit den wirklich vorhandenen Bugs in einem Spiel zu setzen grenzt irgendwie schon an mutwilliger Idiotie...
> Ich kann auch Millionen Seiten mit "WoW ist Mist" aufmachen und bei Google eintragen lassen, hat das dann irgendeine bedeutung?



Du kannst 7 Millionen Webpages hosten mit "WoW ist Mist"? - Lächerlich. Die westliche Welt stützt sich nunmal auf Zahlen und Google-Häufigkeit ist eine sehr gute Referenz für zumindest die "Mehrheit" - richtig oder falsch, gut oder schlecht haben damit nichts zu tun. Aber 7 Mio "Bugs" bei 12 Mio Accounts ist ein geringeres Verhältnis als 1 Mio bei 200k? Accounts - das sind nunmal Fakten. Unschärfe in den Zahlen gibt es bei beiden Spielen gleichermaßen - kann also getrost vernachlässigt werden.

Jeder darf gerne AoC spielen, genauso wie jeder gerne WoW spielen darf. Doch beide Seiten sollten erwachsen genug sein, einige Sachen anzuerkennen. WoW ist beliebter, das ist nunmal so - ich kann noch so sehr Badmington spielen, lieben und Fußball abgrundtief hassen, trotzdem bleibt Fußball die populärere Sportart.

Im Übrigen ist das Aufzeigen von Relationen eine anerkannte Argumentationsweise (auch in der Wissenschaft) und man mag über die Auswertung dieser Daten uneinig sein - doch "an mutwillige Idiotie" grenzt das auf keinen Fall.


----------



## perry2 (11. Dezember 2008)

diese buffed seite ist viel aussagekraeftiger ...

klick mich hart

millionen buffed-mitglieder koennen nicht luegen.

perry2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: rechts auf details klicken nicht vergessen !


----------



## prontopronto (11. Dezember 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> ch kann noch so sehr Badmington spielen, lieben und Fußball abgrundtief hassen, trotzdem bleibt Fußball die populärere Sportart.



Oh, hast eine neue Sportart erfunden ?


----------



## kensao (11. Dezember 2008)

perry2 schrieb:


> diese buffed seite ist viel aussagekraeftiger ...
> 
> klick mich hart
> 
> ...


Und nicht vergessen, die Jahresstatistik anzuklicken: 

Demnach wurde in den Sommermonaten bsp. mehr Zeit in WoW verbracht als nach dem Erscheinen des Addon.

Und im Sommer wurde auf den Servern so ich mich recht erinnere unter anderem wegen des Wetters und der EM  eine gähnende Leere festgestellt.

Merke: Millionnen von buffed Lesern....sind nicht verantwortlich für DIESE Statistik.

PS: Auch mal in HDRO schauen - selbes Phänomen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich frag mich langsam nur, was das Ganze eigentlich soll. Die Leute, die AoC spielen wollen - auch die, die sich's anschauen wollen - werden das machen, ganz egal was ihr hier für Hetzereien betreibt oder wie oft ihr noch erzählt, wie schlecht AoC zu Release (vor 6 Monaten) war.

AoC lohnt sich, das ist absolut fakt. Key für 13,-&#8364; inkl. 1 Monat Spielzeit. Was will man mehr? Manche Leute geben hier sicher 13,-&#8364; in 2-3 Tagen allein für Kippen aus, was ihnen noch weniger bringt. Ganz im Gegenteil: Ihr fördert damit Firmen, die das Leiden und den Tod von 'ner ganzen Stange Menschen, durch ihr Produktangebot mit zu verantworten haben.
Aber FunCom ist ja so böse böse ... Dass man nach 6 Monaten immernoch auf dem gleichen ranzigen Zeug rumkauen muss ... *gähn* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imseos (11. Dezember 2008)

spectrumicer ich kann nicht verstehen wie man behaupten kann ahnung von aoc zu haben und dabei noch nicht mal einen 80 zu haben (nach deiner Aussage) ich z.b. spiele halt nur einen char seit dem 23 .Mai (mit Pause) und kann nicht verstehen wie man sagen kann das aoc lange fesselt....


----------



## Lillyan (11. Dezember 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich frag mich langsam nur, was das Ganze eigentlich soll. Die Leute, die AoC spielen wollen - auch die, die sich's anschauen wollen - werden das machen, ganz egal was ihr hier für Hetzereien betreibt...


Der TE hat gefragt ob sich das Spiel lohnt, d.h. er war sich wohl selbst noch nicht im Klaren, ob er nun testen will oder nicht. Also ist hier sehr wohl Kritik, genau wie Lob angebracht und nicht jede Kritik muss gleich veraltet sein. Geschmäcker sind ja zum Glück unterschiedlich.

Also, wir sind hier im Forum um miteinander zu diskutieren, also hört doch bitte auf den lobenden bzw. den kritisierenden den Mund zu verbieten, solange sie nicht komplett am Thema vorbei reden (und selbst dann sollte man lieber reporten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Schwiegermuttchen (11. Dezember 2008)

Das lohnt sich voll . alleine das Direct X 10 ist ein grandioses Erlebnis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mies (11. Dezember 2008)

Was ist denn nun Pve-pvp Server ist dort überall open pvp

weil ich noch einen guten Server suche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Dezember 2008)

Mies schrieb:


> Was ist denn nun Pve-pvp Server ist dort überall open pvp
> 
> weil ich noch einen guten Server suche
> 
> ...


Auf PvE-Servern kannst du nur von anderen Spielern angegriffen werden, wenn du A) sie selber angreifst oder  PvP für dich erlaubst (/pvp)
Auf PvP-Servern kannst du außerhalb von Städten von jedem angegriffen werden. Allerdings schützt dich hier das Mördersystem vor Spielern, für die du grau bist.
Auf RP-PvP-Server ist ein Rollenspiel-Regelwerk, das bezieht sich auf Name, Sprache und der Ehre halber auch auf das eigene Verhalten.



Imseos schrieb:


> spectrumicer ich kann nicht verstehen wie man behaupten kann ahnung von aoc zu haben und dabei noch nicht mal einen 80 zu haben (nach deiner Aussage) ich z.b. spiele halt nur einen char seit dem 23 .Mai (mit Pause) und kann nicht verstehen wie man sagen kann das aoc lange fesselt....


Was hat Spielspaß damit zu tun, ob man einen 80er hat oder nicht? Vor allem für jemanden, der grad neu anfängt? 
Ich spiele fast jeden Tag AoC für ~1-3h, hab verschiedene Chars im Mid-Level Bereich und dafür kann ich doch schon Aussagen über die (aktuelle) Qualität des Spieles - vorallem für "Casuals" - treffen, oder nicht?

Außerdem hab ich schon mehrfach gesagt, dass AoC für Fulltime-Gamer, die schnellstmöglich 80 werden und raiden wollen, wohl nicht so das wahre sein wird, da im Moment "nur" max. T2 Content vorhanden ist. Solche Leute sind dann wohl bei EQ2 oder WoW besser aufgehoben.

Gegenfrage: Muss AoC dich fesseln, damit es allgemein gut ist? Hat dich TR gefesselt oder fesselt dich Eve Online? Oder jedes andere x-beliebige MMO? Willst du damit sagen, dass ein MMO nur gut ist, wenn es DICH fesselt? Oder ist es etwa dann doch "Geschmackssache"?



Lillyan schrieb:


> Der TE hat gefragt ob sich das Spiel lohnt, d.h. er war sich wohl selbst noch nicht im Klaren, ob er nun testen will oder nicht. Also ist hier sehr wohl Kritik, genau wie Lob angebracht und nicht jede Kritik muss gleich veraltet sein. Geschmäcker sind ja zum Glück unterschiedlich.
> 
> Also, wir sind hier im Forum um miteinander zu diskutieren, also hört doch bitte auf den lobenden bzw. den kritisierenden den Mund zu verbieten, solange sie nicht komplett am Thema vorbei reden (und selbst dann sollte man lieber reporten
> 
> ...


Ich will keine Kritik verbieten. Nur dass an Kritik eben kaum was neues oder gehaltvolles kommt. Außerdem würden glaube ich korrekte "Kritiker" andere Dinge schreiben, wie die Polemik, die man hier teilweise liest.
So gut wie jede Meldung wird doch so gedreht, als wäre es der nächste Beweis für den Untergang des Spiels. Selbst wenn FC sagt, dass sie den Servermerge wegen unerwarteter Probleme nochmal kurz verschieben. Oder wenn nicht jeder Patch oder neu implementiertes Feature 10000% Bugfrei ist ... Als ob andere Betreiber keine Fehler machen würden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die meisten Leute haben einfach ein persönliches Problem mit dem Spiel - oder eher der Firma dahinter. Was auch verständlich ist. Aber statt das zu sagen, wird der Frust erweitert auf das Spiel selber und auch die Spieler. Es werden alle mögliche Gründe herbeigezogen, um das Ganze schlecht zu reden und sich Genugtuung zu verschaffen, wenn man soviele Leute wie möglich davon abhalten kann. Ist doch so, oder?


----------



## corpescrust (11. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Der TE hat gefragt ob sich das Spiel lohnt, d.h. er war sich wohl selbst noch nicht im Klaren, ob er nun testen will oder nicht. Also ist hier sehr wohl Kritik, genau wie Lob angebracht und nicht jede Kritik muss gleich veraltet sein. Geschmäcker sind ja zum Glück unterschiedlich.
> 
> Also, wir sind hier im Forum um miteinander zu diskutieren, also hört doch bitte auf den lobenden bzw. den kritisierenden den Mund zu verbieten, solange sie nicht komplett am Thema vorbei reden (und selbst dann sollte man lieber reporten
> 
> ...




_Finger weg von dem Game, ist scheisse ,genau so wie WAR.
Spiel WoW ist und bleibt das beste game auf dem Markt und das noch jahre lang.


PS: Hab mir heute die Chopper gebastelt,einfach nur Hammer!!
_

_Das lohnt sich voll . alleine das Direct X 10 ist ein grandioses Erlebnis
_

Kritik ?

Meinst du sowas ?


----------



## Imseos (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich gehe davon aus das viele mit ihrem charackter möglichst weit kommen wollen wie es ihre Zeit erlaubt so Twinke ich fast gar nicht (meine stehen fast alle noch in tourtage) ich spiele wie gesagt seit mai das sind 6 monate effecktiv Zeit das bei der schnellen lvl geschwindigkeit die in aoc vorherrscht ist es möglich auch mit geringen Zeitaufwand von 2-4 h pro tag nach 2 Monaten max lvl zu erreichen und dann bleibt man wie ich oben gesagt habe People Grinding und Ressurcen farmen aber das zu tausenden.


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Dezember 2008)

Imseos schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus das viele mit ihrem charackter möglichst weit kommen wollen wie es ihre Zeit erlaubt so Twinke ich fast gar nicht (meine stehen fast alle noch in tourtage) ich spiele wie gesagt seit mai das sind 6 monate effecktiv Zeit


Das ist halt deine Annahme, sowie dein persönlicher Spielstil. Das hat aber in meinen Augen nichts mit AoC zu tun. Fulltime-Gamer und Casuals hast du in jedem MMO. Genauso auch unter den Fulltimern welche, die über fehlenden (oder zu leichten) Endcontent meckern.



Imseos schrieb:


> das bei der schnellen lvl geschwindigkeit die in aoc vorherrscht ist es möglich auch mit geringen Zeitaufwand von 2-4 h pro tag nach 2 Monaten max lvl zu erreichen und dann bleibt man wie ich oben gesagt habe People Grinding und Ressurcen farmen aber das zu tausenden.


1.) Keiner zwingt dich, so schnell zu leveln. Ich spiele seit ~2 Wochen an meinem Assa-Twink und der ist vorhin gerade mal 32 geworden. 2.) Mit 80 hast du mehr Optionen, als wie "People Grinding" und "Ressourcen" farmen. T1 Raid, T2 Raid, T3 Gildenstadt aufbauen und an Keepraids teilnehmen, PvP betreiben (Mini Games) ... Vergleiche mit der Endcontent-Vielfalt anderer MMOs schenke ich mir an der Stelle.
In meinen Augen hat das auch nicht viel mit Pro oder Contra AoC zu tun - bzw. ob sich das Spiel lohnt.


----------



## Brummbör (11. Dezember 2008)

klar hats was mit pro und kontra zu tun. die meisten spieler schauen sich halt nicht nur die gegend an, sondern wollen ne beschäftigung. werd erst mal 80 um den leuten sagen zu können was auf stufe 80 los ist.
nebenbei: ständig zu wiederholen" die kritiker reden von der zeit vor 6 monaten" wenn in jedem thread leute mit 80er chars was von langeweile erzählen zeigt auch nicht gerade viel einfallsreichtum um den kritikern zu wiedersprechen.
und den leuten zu erzählen "es zwingt dich keiner schnell zu lvln" ....... ist wohl jedem selbst überlassen wie er spielt.
aoc ist was für leute mit maximal 10 stunden spielzeit pro woche. fürn rest langweilig.


----------



## Imseos (11. Dezember 2008)

ok spectrumicer und Thread eröffner : aoc lohnt sich bestens wenn man a. Auf Hupen steht nirgends gibt es bessere Titties für 15 Euro im monat. b. Mit ihren Highend Rechner protzen wollen um zu zeigen das sie diese Hammergrafik zumlaufen kriegen. c. Wenn sie in anderen MMorpgs den gesamten Tag an stark frequentierten Stellen standen um mit selten Mounts und tollem equip zu posen da sie in AoC selten etwas anderes als 80 tun können oder aber D wenn man schon immer mal ein Deathmatch spiel von Unreal als online rollenspiel zocken wollte (außer du spielst auf nem PvE Server dann gilt nur a-c) 

Mfg Imseos 

P.s Ich spiele mal wieder 1 Monat wollte das Pvp system und die neue Zone sehen ödet mich aber wieder an


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Dezember 2008)

Ihr beiden wollt halt nicht verstehen, dass andere MMOs exakt die gleichen Endcontent-Probleme wie AoC haben. Was ist denn da bitte euer Kritikpunkt? Es gibt T0 Content, so wie ich das mitbekommen hab auch immer wieder öffentliche T1-Raids und soweit ich weiß ist der T2 Content ist auf den meisten Server nichtmal clear. Und im nächsten großen Content-Patch soll T3-Raid kommen. Außerdem kannst du Gildenstadt mit aufbauen, helfen auf's T3 Niveau zu bringen und Keep-Raids machen.
Wollen wir jetzt wieder von vorn anfangen und vergleichen, was WoW nach 6-8 Monaten an Endgame-Content hatte? Oder jetzt WotLK bzw Warhammer? Bitte nicht ... *gähn*

@Imseos: Exakt solche "Argumente" meine ich. Sachlichkeit 0/10 und Polemik 10/10. 

A) Lasse ich mal unkommentiert, da Niveaulos
 Ist heutzutage schonwieder "Standard-Rechner"
C) Hab ich persönlich nicht gemacht und halte davon auch nichts
D) Hm? Wäre man da in der WoW Arena nicht besser aufgehoben?

Zum PS: Wenn's dich anödet scheints halt nicht dein Spiel zu sein, ist doch völlig OK. Aber was hat das mit AoC zu tun? Ödets dich an, weil du keinen Content hast? Oder weil keiner mit dir spielt? Oder weil du vor lauter Bugs nicht spielen kannst? Weil's dein Rechner nicht schafft? Oder weil's einfach nicht dein Ding ist?

Vorallem was hat das alles damit zu tun, ob sich AoC für Neueinsteiger lohnt, die du mit den Punkten A-D auch grad noch diffamierst?


----------



## Imseos (11. Dezember 2008)

Warum sollte ich mit a jemand diffamieren auf welchen Slogan hat aoc gesetzt hmmmm Blut und TITTEN soviel dazu


----------



## Noxiel (11. Dezember 2008)

Und auch dieser Thread steuert mich unglaublicher Zielsicherheit auf eine Schließung zu, ich möchte jedoch noch anmerken, dass dieses Mal sicher ein paar Verwarnungen vorausgehen werden, an all jene, die sich trotz Aufforderung einer gewissen Contenance nicht bedienen können.


----------



## Carangil (11. Dezember 2008)

Könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass es sich lohnt mal reinzuschauen. Scheint, als wären die schlimmsten Bugs beseitigt und viel Content durch die letzten Patches eingefügt (ob genügend, dass es nicht mehr so zäh wird, ab einem bestimmten Level voranzukommen, kann ich nicht beurteilen, AoC ist das einzige MMO, das ich vor nach nur einem Bezahlmonat wieder von der Festplatte gelöscht hab. Warum? ... Ich lass mich ungern von einer Firma betrügen - und so hab ich das von Funcom empfunden. Und nein, ich geb ihnen keine zweite Chance mehr - aber meine Negativerfahrungen mit dem Spiel bei Release müssen Dich nicht davon abhalten, es auszuprobieren).
Das Spiel ist grafisch eine Augenweide, Sound ist auch spitze, viele der Klassen machen wirklich Spass. 

Könnte nur sein, dass Du je nach Server entweder ziemlich allein bist oder vom Erstbesten, der Dir über den Weg läuft einfach umgehauen wirst ... scheint da ein paar "Spezialisten" in der Richtung zu geben.


----------



## Healor (12. Dezember 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich auf alle fälle mal reinzuschaun. 29,95&#8364; für das Spiel ist jetzt auch nicht unbedingt viel.

Man bekommt auch wesentlich mehr als nur Blut und Titten. Das was man geboten bekommt steht hier sowie in 100 anderen Threads. Hört nicht auf die ganzen miesmacher sondern schaut es euch selbst an. Seit dem Release hat sich VIEL getan. Und es ist doch total egal wieviel Leute AoC zocken und wer was anderes... EQ2 oder EVE spielen auch nicht viele und beides sind super MMO's.

Gruppen finden sich fast immer. kommt halt auf den Server drauf an und auf die Instanz, ist wie in jedem MMO manche Instanzen werden öfter gegangen und manche nicht. Keine Ahnung wie es nach dem Servermerge ist aber es spielen eigentlich noch genug leute. Das mit den Ladescreens lässt sich denke ich mal nicht vermeiden wegen der Grafik. Stört mich aber jetzt nicht wirklich. Man questet ja immer in einem Gebiet und läuft nicht alle paar Sekunden von einem Gebiet ins nächste also hat sich das mit den Ladescreens ja erledigt.

Also wie gesagt schaut es euch selbst an! Denn diejenigen die jetzt AoC anfangen sagen größtenteils das gleiche, nämlich das es Spaß macht und das soll es auch. Was interessiert es mich was andere zocken, MIR muss es gefallen...

@Carangil
Es gibt keine Questlöcher mehr und die gab es eigentlich auch noch nie. Es gibt ja die Villen, das sind 5 Tagesquests die man ab Level 40 machen kann. Neben haufen EP bekommt man auch nette blaue Sachen sowie diverse Mats für die Berufe. Noch dazu kann man ab Level 40 alle 10 Stufen die Berufsquests machen die auch gut EP bringen.

Mit dem letzten Char den ich gelevelt habe, habe ich sogar 2/3 von den Quests im Ymir Pass und im Eglo Gebirge ausgelassen (nur um ein Beispiel zu nennen)


----------



## Immondys (12. Dezember 2008)

Grimtom schrieb:


> Also ich denke, wer nicht gerne sone "Massenware" wie WoW spielen möchte, sollte sich AoC mal ansehen.



Vielleicht ist die Massenware einfach besser?


----------



## Firesign (12. Dezember 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ihr beiden wollt halt nicht verstehen, dass andere MMOs exakt die gleichen Endcontent-Probleme wie AoC haben. Was ist denn da bitte euer Kritikpunkt? Es gibt T0 Content, so wie ich das mitbekommen hab auch immer wieder öffentliche T1-Raids und soweit ich weiß ist der T2 Content ist auf den meisten Server nichtmal clear. Und im nächsten großen Content-Patch soll T3-Raid kommen. Außerdem kannst du Gildenstadt mit aufbauen, helfen auf's T3 Niveau zu bringen und Keep-Raids machen.
> Wollen wir jetzt wieder von vorn anfangen und vergleichen, was WoW nach 6-8 Monaten an Endgame-Content hatte? Oder jetzt WotLK bzw Warhammer? Bitte nicht ... *gähn*
> 
> @Imseos: Exakt solche "Argumente" meine ich. Sachlichkeit 0/10 und Polemik 10/10.
> ...



Sorry, aber schon dein Avatar stört mich.

Welchen T0 "Content" sollte AOC denn haben? Man kann wirklich! Rüstungsteile 
bei erschlagenen Mobs finden - toll.

Meine Gilde dunnemals auf einem AOC Server hat T1 gecleared in kürzester Zeit - und dann
bei T2 etwas Probleme gehabt - leider nicht aufgrund der Gegner, sondern Aufgrund der
Fehler im Spiel. Ok, das hat sich inzwischen gelegt. Aaaaber, wie sind denn die Bosskämpfe
auf diesem Niveau? Genau - Deja Veu. Die Bosskämpfe kopiert aus WoW.

Wen interessiert denn die Grafik, wenn das Konzept als solches aufgeht?

Ausserdem - nagut, ich spiele seit etwa etwas über einem Jahr kein WoW mehr, 
aber der PvE content ist noch immer ungeschlagen, auch wenn das Niveau nachlässt!

Wenn Du mit Sachlichkeit kommst, kannst Du mit Polemik nicht wirklich punkten.

Sachlichkeit sieht so aus:

PvE: Bis lvl 70 derzeit gut aufgehoben
Raid: Ab 80 mit einer causual guild T1 machbar mit T2 gut beschäftigt
PvP: Vergiss es
...

usw ;-)

Leider ist AOC min. ein Jahr zu früh auf den Markt gekommen. 
Wenn AOC jetzt auf den Markt käme, und noch die Menpower
vom release hätte, dann würde ich sagen Hut ab.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Dezember 2008)

Firesign schrieb:


> Welchen T0 "Content" sollte AOC denn haben? Man kann wirklich! Rüstungsteile
> bei erschlagenen Mobs finden - toll.


- Onyx Chamber
- Atzel&#8217;s Fortress
- Caravans Raiders Hideout



Firesign schrieb:


> Aaaaber, wie sind denn die Bosskämpfe
> auf diesem Niveau? Genau - Deja Veu. Die Bosskämpfe kopiert aus WoW.


Ja was denn nun, einer - der sich angeblich auch auskennt - sagt AoC-Bosskämpfe wären nur Tank & Spank. Du sagst jetzt sie sind kopiert aus WoW. Was kommt als nächstes? Schonwieder die alte Leier? Spiel X klaut ja von Spiel Y! Skandal! Wie war das jetzt erst neulich mit dem HdRO Déjà-vu bei WotLK und dem Icecrown Glacier?



Firesign schrieb:


> Sachlichkeit sieht so aus:
> 
> PvE: Bis lvl 70 derzeit gut aufgehoben
> Raid: Ab 80 mit einer causual guild T1 machbar mit T2 gut beschäftigt
> PvP: Vergiss es


Was anderes hab ich doch garnicht gesagt? 70-80 gibts auch genug Quests. Und was du am PvP auszusetzen hast, kannst du uns ja noch verraten. Ich für meinen Teil finde es spannend.



Firesign schrieb:


> Leider ist AOC min. ein Jahr zu früh auf den Markt gekommen.


Bestreitet auch keiner. Aber das Thema wurde hier schon X mal durchgekaut. Und inzwischen interessiert es die Leute, ob das Spiel sich JETZT lohnt. Und wie hier schon paar mal gesagt wurde: Ja, für das Geld lohnt es sich. Kann man nichts verkehrt machen.


----------



## Frankyb (12. Dezember 2008)

Zhriller schrieb:


> Hallo ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir für 29,99 AoC mit 30 Tagen Spielzeit zu besorgen. Allerdings ist mein Wissensstand über das Spiel das es sehr wenig im Endcontent tz bieten hat und ziemlich bugy sein soll. Dazu kommt das einige Fatalitys ausgelassen wurden und wohl noch andere Sachen. Daher würde ich gerne einige Kommentare lesen ob sich das Spiel lohnt und ob wirklich so Zensiert ist wie oben geschrieben.



Moin moin zusammen
Moin moin Zhriller

Du fragst ob es sich lohnt in Aoc einzusteigen.
Da kann ich nur sagen, versuch macht klug.
Ich kann von dir leider nicht wissen,was dir bei so einem Game gefällt und was nicht.
Solltes du von irgendwoher die Spiele Cd bekommen können kann ich dir gerne einen Buddykey an deine Email-Adresse zusenden.
Mit diesem Key darfst du dann ein paar Tage das spiel testen wenn Ich mich noch recht erinnere.Sollte ich mit dieser Aussage falsch liegen,darf mann mich ruhig verbessern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du siehst auch wie gespallten die Meinungen hier sind.
Auf eine Frage bekommst du 100 verschiedene Meinungen und Antworten.

Wie gesagt:
Versuch macht Klug


In diesem Sinne

Frankyb


----------



## xCarlos (12. Dezember 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute haben einfach ein persönliches Problem mit dem Spiel - oder eher der Firma dahinter. Was auch verständlich ist. Aber statt das zu sagen, wird der Frust erweitert auf das Spiel selber und auch die Spieler. Es werden alle mögliche Gründe herbeigezogen, um das Ganze schlecht zu reden und sich Genugtuung zu verschaffen, wenn man soviele Leute wie möglich davon abhalten kann. Ist doch so, oder?



Hallo Spectrumizer,

ich kann Dir da nur zustimmen - ich spiele jetzt auch seid release und stelle fest, das die Qualität immer besser wird. Das Programm läuft jetzt sehr stabil - größere bugs hab ich nicht ... (die Kleineren sind noch nicht einmal lästig) und wie es aussieht, wird von Funcom ständig am Programm gearbeitet. (Bevor einige sagen ich hätte keine Ahnung ... ja - ich hab auch unter anderem einen 80er char). Die Atmosphäre in dem Programm ist absolut genial und die Grafik unerreicht. Ich persönlich finde das open-PvP auch gut gelungen - keep Schlachten sind eh nur was für große Gilden ... Also ich würde jetzt mal behaupten, das ein *Einstieg bei AOC absolut lohnend *ist.


----------



## Tiegars (12. Dezember 2008)

xCarlos schrieb:


> Hallo Spectrumizer,
> 
> ich kann Dir da nur zustimmen - ich spiele jetzt auch seid release und stelle fest, das die Qualität immer besser wird. Das Programm läuft jetzt sehr stabil - größere bugs hab ich nicht ... (die Kleineren sind noch nicht einmal lästig) und wie es aussieht, wird von Funcom ständig am Programm gearbeitet. (Bevor einige sagen ich hätte keine Ahnung ... ja - ich hab auch unter anderem einen 80er char). Die Atmosphäre in dem Programm ist absolut genial und die Grafik unerreicht. Ich persönlich finde das open-PvP auch gut gelungen - keep Schlachten sind eh nur was für große Gilden ... Also ich würde jetzt mal behaupten, das ein *Einstieg bei AOC absolut lohnend *ist.



Ich glaube nicht das Keepschlachten in AOC zu realsieren sind. Schon wegen dem Performanceproblem. Ich möchte ja gerne 200 Leute auf einem Haufen sehen *gg Da hast du nur noch Standbilder. AOC ist gemacht um bissel die Welt zu geniessen und die schöne Landschaft ansehen.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## xCarlos (12. Dezember 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das Keepschlachten in AOC zu realsieren sind. Schon wegen dem Performanceproblem. Ich möchte ja gerne 200 Leute auf einem Haufen sehen *gg Da hast du nur noch Standbilder. AOC ist gemacht um bissel die Welt zu geniessen und die schöne Landschaft ansehen.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars


Ich habe noch nie eine KEEP-Schlacht gesehen bzw. ausprobiert, von daher würde ich nie behaupten, das sie gut bzw. schlecht funktionieren. Du offenbar aber auch nicht - trotzdem kannst du es offenbar beurteilen - beneidenswert....
(jaaa - ich habe aber vom Cousin meines Schwagers dritten Grades gehört, das der Schwippschwager seiner Schwester von seinem Briefreund Erfahrungen damit hat - und der hats wohl gesagt).


Gruss


----------



## erwo (12. Dezember 2008)

Hi,


Tiegars schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das Keepschlachten in AOC zu realsieren sind. Schon wegen dem Performanceproblem. Ich möchte ja gerne 200 Leute auf



Vielleicht solltest du es mal spielen statt nur ausgedachte Meinungen hier reinzupasten.

Kepp Schlachten gehen sehr wohl, vielleicht nicht mit 200 Spielern, aber es ist ja eh nur eine
Frage der Zeit bis die Masse bessere Hardware hat.


Und ich bin wieder auf den Troll reingefallen und hab ihn gefüttert, verdammter Mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss,
erwo


----------



## xCarlos (12. Dezember 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Und ich bin wieder auf den Troll reingefallen und hab ihn gefüttert, verdammter Mist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja Erwo,

das ist schon interessant ... der Tiegars hat eigentlich gar nichts zu sagen ... aber er tut es halt trotzdem und immer wieder fallen genug Leute darauf herein.


----------



## Tiegars (12. Dezember 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Vielleicht solltest du es mal spielen statt nur ausgedachte Meinungen hier reinzupasten.
> ...



Zuerst einmal wen du richtig meine Posts lesen würdest hättest du gelesen das ich sehrwohl das Spiel spiele nur so als Info^^ ABer lesen ist eben ein Kunst.

Das ist doch was ich meine^^ Sie gehen nicht weil das System für das nicht gedacht ist. Das war einmal eine Idee aber Failcom hat es wieder mal nicht hingekriegt. Leider bekommen wir nicht 100-200 Leute zusammen um es mal zu testen. Aber ich lege meine Hand ins Feuer das es ein Diashow wird.



xCarlos schrieb:


> Ja Erwo,
> 
> das ist schon interessant ... der Tiegars hat eigentlich gar nichts zu sagen ... aber er tut es halt trotzdem und immer wieder fallen genug Leute darauf herein.



Das wiederspiegelt wieder einmal AOC Fanboys da kann ich nur dne kopf schütteln bei solchen Aussagen. Traurig.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## xCarlos (12. Dezember 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Das wiederspiegelt wieder einmal AOC Fanboys da kann ich nur dne kopf schütteln bei solchen Aussagen. Traurig.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



Dein Schema ist schon immer das Gleiche ... Vielleicht bleibst du mal beim Thema. Ich habe dem Thema gemäß meine Erfahrungen mit AOC geschildert und meine Meinung - denn die war ja vom TE erfragt worden. Da kommt das schweizer Schaf daher, pickt sich irgendeinen Teil aus meinem Text (obendrein auch noch den, zu dem wir beide nichts sagen können) und macht eine Antwort daraus ... Wie abgefahren ist denn das ??? Und um dem Ganzen dann noch die Krone aufzusetzen, *beschimpft* er mich dann auch noch als *Fanboy* .... (den Rest hab ich mir selbst zensiert). 

Im übrigen, wenn man sich Deine sonstigen Posts so anschaut, dann hast du bis vor kurzem noch gesagt du spielst es nicht und hast deine Meinung von Arbeitskollegen die noch spielen. Korrigier mich bitte, falls ich da was falsches gelesen habe.


----------



## Tiegars (12. Dezember 2008)

xCarlos schrieb:


> Dein Schema ist schon immer das Gleiche ... Vielleicht bleibst du mal beim Thema. Ich habe dem Thema gemäß meine Erfahrungen mit AOC geschildert und meine Meinung - denn die war ja vom TE erfragt worden. Da kommt das schweizer Schaf daher, pickt sich irgendeinen Teil aus meinem Text (obendrein auch noch den, zu dem wir beide nichts sagen können) und macht eine Antwort daraus ... Wie abgefahren ist denn das ??? Und um dem Ganzen dann noch die Krone aufzusetzen, *beschimpft* er mich dann auch noch als *Fanboy* .... (den Rest hab ich mir selbst zensiert).
> 
> Im übrigen, wenn man sich Deine sonstigen Posts so anschaut, dann hast du bis vor kurzem noch gesagt du spielst es nicht und hast deine Meinung von Arbeitskollegen die noch spielen. Korrigier mich bitte, falls ich da was falsches gelesen habe.



Ich wollte damit nur erläutern das grosse Keepschlachten nicht gehen nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Du bist drauf aufgesprungen wie ein wilder Löwe ned ich. Ausserdem hast du was gegen Schweizer? Liest sich nämlich so. Nur zur Info bin kein Schweizer wohne nur da. Ui ich wusste gar ned das Fanboy ein Schimpfwort ist? Manchmal frage ich mich schon was für Menschen auf diesem Planet leben. 

Die Antwort ist hier^^

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1263104

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## erwo (12. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

die "Antwort" hat mit dem Thema natürlich mal wieder garnichts zu tun, vergiss es einfach
carlos, die meissten Trolle hier sind das Antworten einfach nicht wert.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Cubecircle (12. Dezember 2008)

Hi @TE,

ich habe zu Beginn mal AoC gespielt und ganz schnell wieder aufgehört. Grund dafür waren die teilweise gravierenden technischen Bugs, die mir die freude am Spielen und auch den Blick auf den Sinn monatlich für ein Spiel zu bezahlen, genommen haben.
In lezter Zeit habe ich mir aber einige Videos von AoC geschaut und bekam wieder ein bisschen lust zu spielen. Daraufhin habe ich meinen Acount reaktiviert und den Client runter geladen.
Ich kann noch nicht viel zu den Verbesserungen sagen allerdings stellte ich sofort fest, dass das Spiel wesentlich flüssiger (sogar auf Hohen Einstellungen) läuft als zu Begin. Bisher hatte ich auch noch keinen einzigen Client Absturz oder andere gravierende Bugs die hier in dieser tollen Community immer wieder erwähnt werden. 
Ich an deiner Stelle würde mir das Spiel für die 30 piepen auf jedenfall zulegen. Ich denke da kann man nix falsch machen. Wichtig ist nur das du dich hier in diesem Forum von niemanden den Spaß nehmen lässt und dir deine Eigene Meinung über das Spiel bildest. Wenn du einen halbwegs aktuellen Rechner hast dann sollte es auch keine technischen Probleme geben. 

Gruß Cube


----------



## Imseos (12. Dezember 2008)

nur so als hinweis das kepp pvp sind 48 gegen 48 also etwas mehr als alterac aber noch lange nett episch.... da ist Tausendwinter besser geeingnet (PvP gebiet in wow)


----------



## erwo (12. Dezember 2008)

Hi,



Imseos schrieb:


> nur so als hinweis das kepp pvp sind 48 gegen 48 also etwas mehr als alterac aber noch lange nett episch.... da ist Tausendwinter besser geeingnet (PvP gebiet in wow)



Trotz Grafik von 2004 ist WoW nicht geeignet um viele Spieler hinzubekommen, habe das schon erlebt, auch ohne PVP
geht da garnix mehr.

Wennschon daoc, etwas eingeschränkt auch WARhammer, aber bestimmt nicht WoW...


Aber um mal wieder on Topic zu werden:

Was wenn sich AOC Spieler denken, "48 vs. 48 sind genug"?

Es geht hier schliesslich nicht um Serverweite Keeps, sondern um Gildeneigene, und wie soll eine Gilde sich gegen
eine garzugrosse Übermacht denn verteidigen, geht ja garnicht.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Tiegars (12. Dezember 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Wennschon daoc, etwas eingeschränkt auch WARhammer, aber bestimmt nicht WoW...


Also WAR kannst auch vergessen sobald sich mehr als 50 Leute von jeder Seite herumtummeln beginnt die Performance zu sinken und zwar drastisch. Und bei AOC gehts nioch weiter runter mit der Performance weil die Grafik viel pompöser ist. Aber ich wusste selber ned mal das in AOC 48x48 das Maximum ist somit habe ich wieder was gelernt^^

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## xCarlos (12. Dezember 2008)

Imseos schrieb:


> nur so als hinweis das kepp pvp sind 48 gegen 48 also etwas mehr als alterac aber noch lange nett episch.... da ist Tausendwinter besser geeingnet (PvP gebiet in wow)


Mal so am Rande ... eigentlich waren Keepschlachten gar nicht das Thema und bevor ich zu WOW zurückgehe höre ich lieber ganz auf mit MMORPG gaming. Langeweile kann ich auch umsonst haben, da brauch ich den Schneesturm nicht dazu.


----------



## Imseos (12. Dezember 2008)

Die Keepschlachten sind immer Thema wenn es um die Beurteilung dieses Spiele geht da es eine der großen Ankündigungen war. Und 48 vs48 ist für mich immer noch kein massiv pvp ach ja btw weil das wow thema schon wieder gefallen is Wir sind Samstag nacht in ogri eingefallen mit 2 Raids =80 Mann und traffen auf ca 40-50 Spieler die Verteidigten keine lags aber versuch mal mit nem mittelklasse Rechner zb. den man zu Weihnachten 2007 geschenkt bekommen hat Aoc Keep fights zu machen vergiss es


----------



## xCarlos (12. Dezember 2008)

Imseos schrieb:


> Die Keepschlachten sind immer Thema wenn es um die Beurteilung dieses Spiele geht da es eine der großen Ankündigungen war. Und 48 vs48 ist für mich immer noch kein massiv pvp ach ja btw weil das wow thema schon wieder gefallen is Wir sind Samstag nacht in ogri eingefallen mit 2 Raids =80 Mann und traffen auf ca 40-50 Spieler die Verteidigten keine lags aber versuch mal mit nem mittelklasse Rechner zb. den man zu Weihnachten 2007 geschenkt bekommen hat Aoc Keep fights zu machen vergiss es



1. Ich habe keinen Mittelklasserechner
2. WOW habe ich nach über 3,5 Jahren an den Nagel gehängt, weil es mir zu langweilig und zeitaufwändig war und ich nicht nur deshalb dahin zurückkehren werde, weil es auf Grund kleinerer Systemvoraussetzungen unter extremsten Umständen eine bessere Performance bietet. Zwischendurch habe ich mich mal in Versuchung führen lassen und hab noch mal 2 Tage reingeschaut - aber als ich die gammligen Figuren und die standig rumhüpfenden Kinder in Stormwind gesehen habe, hatte ich gleich wieder die Nase voll.
3. Dann müßte seit WotLK ein Wunder passiert sein - vor einem halben Jahr jedenfalls konnten zwei Raidgruppen auch nur Diashows veranstalten.
4. Ich beurteile ein Spiel nach meiner Empfindung und nicht danach ob der gebotene Inhalt exakt mit dem auf der Packung oder in der Werbung versprochenen Inhalt übereinstimmt.


----------



## Asenerbe (12. Dezember 2008)

xCarlos schrieb:


> Mal so am Rande ... eigentlich waren Keepschlachten gar nicht das Thema und bevor ich zu WOW zurückgehe höre ich lieber ganz auf mit MMORPG gaming. Langeweile kann ich auch umsonst haben, da brauch ich den Schneesturm nicht dazu.




Nein da bleibt man lieber bei AOC.
Mit den lächerlich Raids die *künstlich* mit ner 7 Tages ID gestreckt werden! ( Die Raids sind ja so kurz, würde man nicht noch ne ID machen (( wie zu Anfang. Da war OHNE ID)) Dann wären in paar Wochen entgültig alle durch mit den mini Raids, und alle PVE Spieler würden nur mehr dumm rumstehen.
So hat man "geschickt" ne ID schnell eingebaut als man merkte dass das Spiel viel zu wenig Inhalt hat, und gut wars erstmal... ( oder auch nicht wie man weiter unten im Link lesen kann )

6 - 7 Monate nach Release ist noch immer nicht T3 freigeschaltet.
Ja selbst der T2 Flügel ist noch nicht ganz offen.

Davon abgesehen das die Encounter einfach nur witzlos einfältig sind.

Das Endgame PVE ist in AOC einfach nur eine lächerliche Farce!

Aber wie zufrieden die AOC Spieler mit dem Endgambe Content sind kann man auf 25 (!!) Seiten im offi Forum lesen.

http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread...065&page=25


Aber wie immer das Problem an den Fanboys hier in diesem Forum.
Die meisten ( bis auf einige Ausnahmen ) kasperln im low content rum, und wollen dann dicke AOC Empfehlungen aussprechen....
Ist eigentlich reine Komik hier.


----------



## Healor (12. Dezember 2008)

Es geht doch darum ob es sich lohnt!

Wer rusht sich schon in dem Freimonat von 1 auf 80 und geht T1 und T2?

Wenn man nach den 30 Tagen keinen bock mehr hat mein Gott dann friert man den Account ein und schaut halt später nochmal rein... Dieser ganze Mist geht mir so auf die Nerven. Auch wenn der Thread vom offiziellen AoC Forum 10000 Seiten lang ist, ist es mir sowas von egal denn MIR muss es Spaß machen.

Und keine Angst ich bin kein Fanboy. Mein Account liegt derzeit auch auf Eis und nicht weil AoC sooooo schlecht ist nein, weil ich einfach lust habe was anderes zu Spielen... wenn ich wieder lust auf AoC habe dann zock ich halt wieder das.

Es wird ja fleißig gepatcht und wer jetzt anfängt mit dem Spiel und gemütlich Levelt dürfte 80 sein wenn der neue Solo und Gruppendungeon kommt.

Wenn ich solches Zeug schon immer lese wo dann die Google Statistik oder die XFire Statistik ausgegraben wird lol. Testet es selbst an und bildet euch selbst ein Urteil davon wie das Spiel JETZT ist.


----------



## Asenerbe (12. Dezember 2008)

Healor schrieb:


> Es geht doch darum ob es sich lohnt!
> 
> Wer rusht sich schon in dem Freimonat von 1 auf 80 und geht T1 und T2?



Huhu.
Beitrag gelesen den ich verlinkt habe? Anscheinend nicht. ( Warum auch. Man weiß es doch selber immer besser!^^ )
Es schaut auch in den *nächtsten Monaten* sehr mau aus mit neuem RAID Inhalt!

Was wiederum einen Großteil der PVE Spieler verärgert, was wiederum zu etichen Kündigunen führen wird... ( wieder einen Verweis auf den Link mache...)

Was im Endeffekt schlecht fürs Spiel ist langfristig, oder besser gesagt es immer mehr den Anschein macht als dürfte das so langfristig dann nicht mehr sein.

Deshalb konkret.
Als PVE Spieler ( Interesse an Raids ) lohnt sich das Spiel absolut nicht!



> Wenn man nach den 30 Tagen keinen bock mehr hat mein Gott dann friert man den Account ein und schaut halt später nochmal rein... Dieser ganze Mist geht mir so auf die Nerven. Auch wenn der Thread vom offiziellen AoC Forum 10000 Seiten lang ist, ist es mir sowas von egal denn MIR muss es Spaß machen.



Tja. Alles schön und gut. Aber nur weil dir das Spiel gefällt, heißt das dann halt noch lange nicht das deswegen alles so super weiterlaufen wird. ( Tabula Rasa, Hellgate London... ein Begriff? Dort gabs sicher auch etliche Leute DENEN das Spiel gefallen hat... und die das alles für super emfpunden haben. Trotzdem hats der Mehrzahl dann doch nicht gefallen, und dannach richtigen sich die Firmen! )


Und wenn dich der verlinkte Beitrag auch nicht interessiert.
Dort sind wie gesagt X verärgerte Spieler die wohl demnächst auch das Handtuch werfen werden.

Das sich das durchaus weiter negativ aufs Spiel auswirkt, wenn weiterhin immer mehr Leute abwandern. Ich glaube darüber braucht man nicht diskutieren. ( Und sowas sollte man durchaus in eine "Kaufempfehlung" einfliessen lassen! )

Und ich bin halt derjenige der nicht nur die quitsch bunte fröhliche Seite zeigen will bei ner "Kaufempfehlung".
Wenn ich mich für ein Spiel interessiere, will ich auch gern wissen wie es "hinter den Kulissen" aussieht.

Also ohne rosarote Fanboy Brille.

Und abseits der super tollen neuen Questgebiete im 60er oder was auch immer Bereicht, die die Endlostwinker aufgeilen, gibt es halt doch auch Frust ohne Ende!



Healor schrieb:


> Dieser ganze Mist geht mir so auf die Nerven.



Ähm. Zwingt dich wer das hier zu lesen? Sitzt wer mit ner Knarre neben dir?
Wenn nicht.... Mach doch mal bischen das Fenster auf, oder geh überhaupt an die frische Luft.
Wenn solch ein paar Beiträge schon am Nervenkleid zerren, dann wirds doch bedenklich....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhriller (12. Dezember 2008)

Frankyb schrieb:


> Moin moin zusammen
> Moin moin Zhriller
> 
> Du fragst ob es sich lohnt in Aoc einzusteigen.
> ...




Also es wer eine sehr nette geste wenn du mir den Buddykey unter theweene21@gmx.de zukommen lassen würdest ich wer dir sehr zu dank verpflichtet.


----------



## Healor (12. Dezember 2008)

Trotzdem geht es darum ob es sich jetzt lohnt anzufangen.

Die 25 Seiten habe ich nicht wirklich gelesen aber (mal abgesehen von dem Off Topic mist der gepostet wurde) gehts darum das sich 80er die seit Wochen schon alles clear habe gelangweilt sind. Verständlich, nur wird das einem AoC neuling nicht recht interessieren da man bis 80 ja gut beschäftigt ist.

Also wann wo ich was mache ist immer noch meine Sache und auf solche Ratschläge kann ich gut und gerne verzichten! Von wegen "an die frische Luft gehen" ich glaubs ja nicht...

So ich bin raus, schönes Wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xCarlos (12. Dezember 2008)

Zhriller schrieb:


> Also es wer eine sehr nette geste wenn du mir den Buddykey unter theweene21@gmx.de zukommen lassen würdest ich wer dir sehr zu dank verpflichtet.


Ich habe dir grad mal einen Buddy-Key geschickt ...


----------



## xCarlos (12. Dezember 2008)

Asenerbe schrieb:


> Nein da bleibt man lieber bei AOC.
> Mit den lächerlich Raids die *künstlich* mit ner 7 Tages ID gestreckt werden! ( Die Raids sind ja so kurz, würde man nicht noch ne ID machen (( wie zu Anfang. Da war OHNE ID)) Dann wären in paar Wochen entgültig alle durch mit den mini Raids, und alle PVE Spieler würden nur mehr dumm rumstehen.
> So hat man "geschickt" ne ID schnell eingebaut als man merkte dass das Spiel viel zu wenig Inhalt hat, und gut wars erstmal... ( oder auch nicht wie man weiter unten im Link lesen kann )
> 
> ...



Du bist echt ein Plaudertäschchen oder ??.... Du solltest lernen auch andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren. Du hast halt Deine Meinung und ich hab meine. Wenn alle die gleiche Meinung hätten wäre das Leben doch wohl einfach nur noch langweilig. 
Und selbst wenn ich das mieseste game toll fände, sehe ich nicht, das dich das irgendwas angeht. Wo kommt denn dein missionarischer Eifer her ... wenn es dir nicht gefällt dann schmeiß es einfach weg oder verschenke es oder mach sonst was damit aber versuche nicht ständig andere Leute blöd anzumachen ....


----------



## Asenerbe (12. Dezember 2008)

xCarlos schrieb:


> Du bist echt ein Plaudertäschchen oder ??.... Du solltest lernen auch andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren. Du hast halt Deine Meinung und ich hab meine. Wenn alle die gleiche Meinung hätten wäre das Leben doch wohl einfach nur noch langweilig.
> Und selbst wenn ich das mieseste game toll fände, sehe ich nicht, das dich das irgendwas angeht. Wo kommt denn dein missionarischer Eifer her ... wenn es dir nicht gefällt dann schmeiß es einfach weg oder verschenke es oder mach sonst was damit aber versuche nicht ständig andere Leute blöd anzumachen ....




*Zeig mir mal wo ich hier wen blöd angemacht habe?*

Ich hab hier für keinen so "Kosenamen" wie du für mich = Plaudertäschchen!! Also wer macht hier wen an?
Du kommst hier mit deinem Ton extrem "aggro" rüber!

Und wer bitte sollte hier lernen die Meinung anderer zu akzeptieren?
Ich schreib hier das nicht alles so rund läuft bei AOC, und du phantasierst plötzlich was von missionarischen Eifer, und wenns mir nicht gefällt soll ich es wegschmeissen!? ( welch kindlich - naive schöne Vorstellung. Ist man mit irgend etwas nicht zufrieden, schmeisst man es einfach weg... und alles wird gut... alles ist doch sooo einfach...)

Darf man in solchen Beiträgen laut dir anscheinend nur das Spiel in den siebten Himmel loben?!
Wenn man Kritik übt wird man von solchen Leute wie *dir* plötzlich dumm angemacht!

Mein Gott. Lern doch *du* erstmal Akzeptanz!


----------



## Lillyan (12. Dezember 2008)

Gut, ich habe es nun eine Weile verfolgt und ihr kommt doch nur auf das alte Thema zurück. Also ist auch dieser Thread dicht.... schade drum.


----------

